# ESP LTD MHB-401 Baritone



## jllozano (Jan 29, 2009)

Since i loved the looks on the mhb-400, and esp is coming out with the 401 now(which looks exactly the same) do you think this will be a good guitar considering it will be about $650-700? Does anyone have experience with the 400 model? pros ???cons????


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 29, 2009)

I have never played this model, but all the Esps I have played were awesome  plus for $650-700 I think is reasonable, but I could be wrong here


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if this seller will ship to mexico or not, but this MHB-400 just ended on ebay: ESP MHB400 Electric Guitar (New) - eBay (item 110342378921 end time Jan-27-09 12:08:09 PST)


----------



## Brutalnet (Feb 22, 2009)

I think ESP just "rebadged" this guitar because everything is absolutely identical... well, besides that it costs a bit more now and it's a 401, and not a 400. I got mine through JRR Shop for $503.10 new, shipped (!!!) Total bargain. The first one I got had serious factory defects and had to be sent back. It took a couple months to get the replacement which is perfect. I also have an Agile AB3500 tuned down to G that I slapped an EMG 81 into the bridge of, but the ESP is my main guitar. So much so that I had a standard scale custom shop ESP that I stopped playing as soon as I got the MHB400. I Ebayed it. Yes, I sold a custom shop ESP in favor of a mass produced baritone. That should tell you about how damn great this guitar is... I had a Schecter C1-EX Blackjack Baritone, but the scale was just too short, so I sold that too. In other news, I just bought a brand new Jackson DK2S ($674.99 at 8thstreet.com with a 10&#37; off coupon) - the Sustainiac model that should be here in a couple weeks - and I'm strongly considering putting one of Warmouth's 28"+ baritone replacement necks on it. Baritone Sustainer? Maaaaannnn....

Here's my beloved MHB400, and the Jackson next to it:


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 22, 2009)

jllozano said:


> Since i loved the looks on the mhb-400, and esp is coming out with the 401 now(which looks exactly the same) do you think this will be a good guitar considering it will be about $650-700? Does anyone have experience with the 400 model? pros ???cons????



ESP/LTD did a really awesome trick. They increased their prices and changed the model numbers, all while moving production to Indonesia. If you notice on some of the models they have even cut back cosmetic things like neck binding. I also notice a lot of the guitars that used to have black hardware have been switched to chrome.

Basically, they cut costs in labor and parts, but increased their prices. Way to go ESP!


----------



## atplay (Sep 12, 2009)

I played a MHB-400. It's a good guitar. I played it through a diezel herbert with a mesa together with a engl cabinet. It sounded really good i think the guitar has a naturally tight and 'vibrant' sound, and through that set up it sounded reeeaaly bold and mighty.  Real good. 

I was trying out a Christian Olde Wolbers dinky archtop 7string, but that thing really didn't sound good. So I tried out some other guitars in the store and this mhb-400 really blew me away. I don't know the difference between the 400 and the 401 though, but this guitar is definitely on my wishlist.. you seriously won't make a misbuy on this imo.

this guy on youtube knows how to use one, if you have the time you should check him out. (  )


----------



## BenInKY (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys, new to the forum, first post. This guitar looks pretty cool. I have an Ibanez RG7621 I bought in 2000 but am looking to pick one of these up. Anybody know if they come with a case or if that is an option? Gotta have a case!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 23, 2009)

no LTDs come with cases


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 23, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> ESP/LTD did a really awesome trick. They increased their prices and changed the model numbers, all while moving production to Indonesia. If you notice on some of the models they have even cut back cosmetic things like neck binding. I also notice a lot of the guitars that used to have black hardware have been switched to chrome.
> 
> Basically, they cut costs in labor and parts, but increased their prices. Way to go ESP!



Cheeky, ain't it?

Ah well, Ibanez are much worse for this kind of thing!


----------



## BenInKY (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I talked to a guy selling one on ebay and I guess he's a dealer because he said the case retails for $140 but he can sell me one for $90. I'm guessing it's an ESP case that would obviously fit the same model LTD guitar.


----------

